# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  Компания Schneider Electric объявила о создании в Барселоне первого исследовательского центра

## Labs

Компания Schneider Electric – мировой эксперт в управлении энергией – объявила о создании в Барселоне (Испания) своего первого исследовательского центра, специализирующегося на решениях для «умного города».

Миссия исследовательского центра Schneider Electric будет заключаться в объединении, накоплении и развитии знаний компании о решениях для «умного города», в том числе на основе опыта успешной реализации проектов с применением таких технологий во всем мире. Центр будет предлагать городам решения, имеющие социальный и экономический потенциал и способные принести их жителям конкретную пользу. Работа исследовательского центра позволит направлять и поддерживать города на их пути к новой парадигме эффективного управления, комфортности и экологичности благодаря реализации интеллектуальных решений и  разработке новых бизнес-моделей. 

«В течение следующих 40 лет мы увидим технологическую революцию в городах. Растущая урбанизация и увеличивающийся дефицит ресурсов окажут существенное воздействие на состояние транспортной системы, качество воздуха, систему здравоохранения и т. д., — отметил Хулио Родригес, исполнительный вице-президент Schneider Electric. — Сегодня Schneider Electric работает над проектами «умного» управления в 200 городах по всему миру. Благодаря новому исследовательскому центру мы сможем предлагать городам еще более передовые решения».

Наряду с компанией Cisco, также объявившей о создании исследовательского центра, Schneider Electric станет первой компанией, которая разместится в новом «умном» районе Smart City Campus в Барселоне. Исследовательский центр, в котором будут работать около 40 специалистов, начнет функционировать в середине 2016 г. Компании Cisco и Schneider Electric разместят свои инновационные центры на одной площадке — на бывшем заводе Ca l'Alier. Такое соседство будет способствовать сотрудничеству и обмену знаниями между компаниями.

«Барселона стала примером «умного города» для всего мира. Она имеет статус столицы мобильных технологий, а в 2014 г. ей присуждено почетное звание Европейской столицы инноваций, — отметил мэр Барселоны Хавьер Триас. — Новый центр инноваций Smart City Campus, а также соглашение Schneider Electric и Cisco с нашим городом помогут нам еще эффективнее внедрять новую модель экономического роста на основе технологий, городских инноваций и услуг для горожан».

Усилия Schneider Electric в области разработки решения для «умных городов» призваны удовлетворить растущий спрос на новые эффективные и экологичные решения проблемы перенаселенности городов. Кроме того, Schneider Electric стремится сделать свой исследовательский центр в Барселоне полигоном для развития талантливых специалистов и инноваций. В ближайшие месяцы компания будет заниматься укреплением связей с бизнес-школой IESE (университетом Наварры), в которой Schneider Electric уже развивает кафедру, специализирующуюся на вопросах устойчивого развития и бизнес-стратегий.

----------

